# Linseed oil



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all,

After using AF Revive on my plastic trim -two coats, the trim is going pale again. I have read numerous articles on the web about using boiled linseed oil, with fantastic looking results. However, within these articles there seems to be some mention regarding the flammability and "spontaneous combustion"!!?? So my question is, how true is this and should I be using this?

Thanks!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

You need to put the 'colour' back into/onto the trim.

Black or grey?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/plasti-care/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3686

This stuff is the nuts. 23 months on my black 205 trim and still going good.


----------



## McTaggart (Jun 5, 2013)

Dunno about useage but i do know from experience that rags soaked in linseed oil will combust quite easily, the fresher the oily rag the more chance of going up..


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Any nut based oils will "feed" the oils back into the trims/palstics. An alternative would be "Black Wow" or AS TrimUltra. Ive had some fantastic results with TU.

Also had great results using the heat gun method on faded exterior plastics.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Autosmart Trim Ultra I think uses Linseed Oil, from the smell of it, but there are other chemicals in Trim Ultra as well. Its the only exterior dressing I use now, and do my external trim every 6 months with it, to top it up, but the first time I used it, I let it go for 12 months and the trim was still black.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Car pro Dlux 

as for the flamability

http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/linseed-oil-spontaneous-combustion-17438033


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

its true about the rags ...just dunk em in some water after use

linseed oil works better for me than any of the expensive trim dressings ive tried , well worth a try


----------



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all,

Thanks for all of the replies. 

So will it be safe if I apply the linseed oil to the trims and then soak the cloth in water? -I presume the trims will not be at a risk of fire?

Thanks!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah the trims wont catch fire , its just if you left a soaked rag in the sun it might go up 

i dress mine then leave the rag in a bucket of water for a while , its not much hassle as the linseed lasts months


----------



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I've managed to do the lower trims on the car yesterday with fantastic results. Only the top of the car left, -I'll post up some pictures once done. 

Thanks!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Highly flammable can combust as mentioned, have restored scooter plastics with a mix with white spirit.

This was a test but would sooner use a wax dye.

The link for the plastic dye could be good as i have had great longevity with the carplan black plastic wax trim dye.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Wurth also do a plastic dye which I have used with good results.


----------

